# S.c.-purebred senior golden!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Help*

*Please can someone email the GR Rescues in S.C. for him?


www.grca-nrc.org*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sure Carolinamom will check in, but I think she said he had a rescue already.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There are two senior goldens there*

There are two senior goldens there!!

I emld. Carolina Mom, Merlin's Mom, Coppers Mom, and Mary from Midlands!


Greenville South Carolina 864-467-3950 or [email protected]

NAME: Troy and Ruckle
ANIMAL ID: 11155611, 5704
BREED: Golden retrievers
...SEX: neutered male and spayed female
EST. AGE: Troy (red) is 10 yrs and Ruckle (blonde) is 7 yrs
EST. WEIGHT: 75 lbs each
HEALTH: appear healthy
TEMPERAMENT: friendly
ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrender—“moving”
RESCUE PULL FEE: $40 each
AVAILABLE DATE: now
UPDATE: space is limited!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't even print what I am thinking about these old darlings being dumped in a shelter.

I'll help any way I can.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Merlin's Mom is around York Co. Maybe her rescue has heard about them. If she hasn't said anything by this afternoon, I'll go ahead and email the upstate rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I heard this*

I heard this and Hope it's true that Foothills is taking these two, and the first guy I listed is being rescued by GRRCC.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*GRRCC *is taking the Golden in York, SC. * FHGRR* is taking the two Goldens in Greenville, SC. 

Info from the Intake Coordinators from *both* groups came into CFGRR's mail yesterday confirming they are taking them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I heard this and Hope it's true that Foothills is taking these two, and the first guy I listed is being rescued by GRRCC.


 
Karen, contact GRRCC and FHGRR if you need confirmation, I'm going by the messages I got from both Intake Coordinators from each group. 
Messages came into CFGRR's mail and my personal acct.yesterday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks!
I have out of town company coming in today and I'm supposed to be cleaning.
Just wanted to make sure that all THREE of them had rescue!
Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad to hear GRRCC is getting the York co. senior. Our intake person is always on top of things! She is inundated with emails anytime there's a golden in a shelter around this area (and that's a good thing!). 

I'm not always in the loop unless I'm doing phone duty, so it's good to see these posts here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlins Mom*

Merlins Mom

Apparently there are three Senior Goldens there and Carolina Mom said she got an email that GRRCC is taking one and FHGRRR is taking two.

Thank you for checking!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Troy and Ruckle are at Greenville, SC not York. That is why Foothills GR rescue is getting them. the other guy is at York and is in GRCC's jurisdiction I suppose.

Thank goodness they all have rescues lined up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Thank you for clearing that up. Sometimes I rush too much!
That explains things!
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> troy and ruckle are at greenville, sc not york. That is why foothills gr rescue is getting them. The other guy is at york and is in grcc's jurisdiction i suppose.
> 
> Thank goodness they all have rescues lined up.


thank you coopers mom!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you - that's one for each!


----------

